# TyTool doesn't connect...



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

My Tytool doesn't connect to my Dtivo after installing endpad. What could be the problem?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

sliderbob said:


> What could be the problem?


who knows? endpad and tytools don't have anything to do with each other. what have you tried so far? is tserver running? do you bash/telnet access to your box?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Try the IP address rather that assuming you still have a netbios name pointing at it?


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> Try the IP address rather that assuming you still have a netbios name pointing at it?


I can telnet to it. I think it was after I installed that script that increases the live buffer to 1 hour.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

As Da Goon stated, one has nothing to do with the other - endpad or bufferhack. More info would be helpful. Is tserver running????


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

I've had this issue many times with Tytool. You will most likely have to start tserver manually. Just get to the path were it is installed via Telnet and type tserver. Then you can refresh the Now Playing list in Tytool. Keep the telnet session open while you are working in Tytool.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The correct syntax would be ./tserver


----------

